

Ask HN: do you track your time? - will_critchlow

Following the vitriol towards time sheets that I've seen in a few places recently (see e.g. http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2251705) I wanted to see if others think the same way as me.<p>Every job I've had has been working for clients, which shapes the fact that I used to have to do time sheets as part of billing and I so probably don't hate them as much as I "should". During the time running my own company, however, I have never <i>had</i> to do time sheets. When we were tiny, it wasn't how we billed clients and these days, I don't do a large proportion of billable work.<p>Nonetheless, I track my time. All of it. I use toggl (http://www.toggl.com) and I find that any time I slip away from tracking all my time, my productivity slips. I spend too much time in email and not enough getting things done.<p>I'm therefore intrigued that others hate them so much. Is it just the fact that bad management uses them to beat people down, or is it the actual tracking itself?
======
Dnguyen
I believe the key is to keep it as simple as possible. I tried many different
software over the years and what ended up working for me is a simple
spreadsheet I created. I just add the task, enter the hours, done.

------
benwerd
For consultancy work only, I use <http://letsfreckle.com/>. Makes it pretty
painless, although I wish they had a mobile app.

------
cfontes
No, because I don't fell the need of it today... Just one Job and few bug
tasks a week.

Maybe later

